# Is My Computer Being Accessed Remotely



## Alice1985 (Feb 9, 2010)

Recently I have notice some strange things about my computer. Pages are listed in the browser history and searches are saved that I did not visit or make.

In addition to this I have been accused by someone I know of creating fake facebook accounts and sending malicious posts via them. I do not know the ins and out of these posts but I do know that some have been sent when I have been out of the house at work with no way of accessing a computer, mobile phone etc!

Upon being accused of this I ran a scan on my computer and it detected PlanetRemote, Keystroke Shortcut Recorder and Actvity Monitor. I have done some research into these and found PlanetRemote to allow for remote access to a computer while the other two are keyloggers.

Would it be possible for someone (person X) to be accessing my computer via PlanetRemote and be using it to create these facebook accounts. In an attempt to find out who is making these account person Y uses a keylogger to monitor my computer's activities. 

Person Y assumes they are viewing my activities on the computer but are in fact viewing the activities of person X?

I know this sounds very convoluted but its the only explanation I can think of. No one but me has regular access to my computer and the person that made the accusations about facebook claims to have all my correspondences 'logged'. I've asked to see this log but as yet have not been able to.

Is this theory possible? And does anyone have any advice? I really do not know very much about computers, its taken me long enough to find what was detected on my computer is supposed to do!

Thank you very much


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

It looks like someone is trying to misuse your identity to get you into trouble.

Keyloggers are installed by people who want to get your passwords and monitor your emails and other online activities.

PlanetRemote allows someone to control your computer remotely, so the logs that are being provided as evidence against you will show that the Facebook account and posts came from your computer even though you have no knowledge of them.

You'll be able to refute these allegations by explaining that your computer's security has been compromised. You can use your posts here on the forum as evidence.

If the malicious software is still installed, then someone could be monitoring this thread and have access to your techsupportforum password.

Please follow * these instructions* and start a new thread in the *Virus/Trojans/Spyware forum* where an analyst will help you as soon as possible.


----------



## Alice1985 (Feb 9, 2010)

Thank you so much for your response. I'm not sure about whether malicious software is still on my computer, I don't think I've sucessfully removed anything but I also haven't been able to find any evidence of it since the initial scan. I'll start a new thread as you suggest. Thank you very much once again,
Alice


----------

